# Let's share our Fluffbutts "Quirks"



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Last night we had our usual play time during which we do the "tugs"... sometime they play that together then each has a toy that I tug with each of them. I often let Quincy 'win' because Naddie usually manages to get it away from him. Each time he 'wins' he shakes the daylights out of it as does Naddie. Nothing different thus far....
Once in awhile Quincy when tired of playing tug, will take the toy over to a rug and just lay with it. However after many times of 'winning" and the 'unmerciful' beating of the toy against the floor...he suddenly took off across the room and down the hall. I thought OK, he's probably taking it to his bed and thought nothing of it. 
Later when I went to check his pee-pad to see if it needed changing... there I discover the toy! LOL...He had taken it to the far end of the house and put it on his pee pad! Hmmmm ...WHY???? LOL 

Naddie has suddenly wanted to sleep in Quincy's smaller bed in my office .. Quincy doesn't care..he'll just head to Naddie's larger one...just wonder WHY??? LOL ( Not in other rooms BTW.. they each always go to their own) 

This is cute.. Naddie FINALLy had 'mastered" barking at door( took her forever to do that) when she wants to go out. She'll usually keep it up till she hears me coming to let her out.( BTW.. One of the very few times she ever barks)... lately she's not doing it as loudly and now only once or maybe twice BUT!.. then Quincy will start barking and even comes to let us know... wonder what this is about??

Loads of squirrels can come and go right past them and neither dog pays any attention 99% of the time...but every now and then Naddie will decide to go after one? Any dog I've ever had it was an all or nothing reaction... not this 'random' choosing.

When Quincy goes for a drink he drinks, he turns and walks away... Naddie always backs straight out a foot or two before turning.

What little quirks do your little ones have?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a hard time picking up Laurel's toys. When I'm going to sweep the hardwood floor or wipe it up I start picking up the toys that the fluffs have scattered around. Every time I bend to pick up one Laurel will jump on my arm and try to take it off of me. She does it with every toy that's out(there is usually a ton) and I usually have to put her in the x pen just to pick up toys. She also will play hide and seek. She will burrow down in her blankets and if you say where's Laurel she pops up real quick and look at me . She'll do it 
again and again. She looks so cute, her hair is all messed up she seems to know that I'm going to call her name and she's just waiting to pop up! LOLi I think she's a funny little dog that just loves to play and never seems serious like her sister Violet the Yorkie. She also loves to be held. She'll beat the two Yorkies to my lap every time. She paws my leg to lift her up and then looks down on the Yorkies as if to say Mom loves me the best. Of course I love them all!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Good idea, Terry.

Bonnie has a couple of quirks that have 'blossomed' over the years. For one, she loves the cold weather because I wear socks. After I take my shoes off, within minutes she is tugging on one of my socks - very gentle with toes, but very determined to get it off. She tosses it around a couple of times, and then goes for the other one! Always both - never just one.

She does the backing up thing when she wants to get up on the bed. She usually follows me into the bedroom and if I say "Do you want uppy?" she'll answer me by backing into me, lol. She then proceeds to dig to China, but she's not satisfied until she's got the covers over her head...:w00t:

She also lets me know when she wants fresh water. Her water 'bowl' is the bathroom water glass. Every time I use the bathroom, I try to pour fresh into it. She always has water down, but if she feels it's been too long since I've given her fresh, she'll stand at the bathroom door, look at me and then look at the sink until I get it.:smilie_tischkante:

Aren't they funny?


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

hahaha! I loved reading this. Rudy has SEVERAL little quirks. Where shall I start? 

-Rudy likes to be bad on purpose. He gets this look in his eyes, waits for me to make eye contact with him, and then scans the room for something (anything) that he thinks I would not want him to have (some examples: a candle, a package of tissues, a pen, my homework). He then goes over and picks up whatever that thing is, and starts to run around the room "tempting" me to chase him. He is a fast little sucker too. I have to chase him around and around our dinner table several times before I can catch him. He thinks its great fun!

-If I'm writing with a pen doing work, he comes over and chews on the end of the pen making it impossible for me to actually write without it looking like a kindergartner wrote it. 

-He grabs one of my shoes, any shoe from anywhere in the house, and brings it to me to let me know he has to go potty. 

-He hides his toy mice all over the apartment. He loves to push the mice underneath the couch and come back later to stick his nose under the couch and bark at it until I notice and stick my hand under to get it for him. 

-If I am preoccupied and not paying enough attention to him he will go in my room, get on the bed, bury himself in the covers and then bark until I come find him. 

-This one's my favorite (sarcasm). He is a serious chewing gum hunter! He can smell a piece of gum, gum wrapper, or even an empty gum package from a mile away. He knows he is not supposed to have it, so if he finds some he will march right in front of me until I notice, and then we play that "get me" game mentioned above. He also hides gum packages under things and goes back at later points to get it out if he wants some attention. He KNOWS that gum is the best thing to have if he wants me to chase him, so it's his back-up/go-to stash if he can't find anything else to tempt me! Seriously, the gum thing is a constant battle in our place. He is so sneaky. He has several stashes, and he always remembers where they are. He even knows how to unzip my purse to get some gum, and has been known to do this during the middle of the night so he can hide for a later time. I'd say it is a safe bet that he has at least 2 stashes as I type this. Every time I find one, another crops up. 

All of his little quirks revolve around him trying to get me to play with him. You'd think I never pay him any attention  He is incessant! Boy could play for 12 hours straight if I'd quit school.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

RudyRoo said:


> hahaha! I loved reading this. Rudy has SEVERAL little quirks. Where shall I start?
> 
> -Rudy likes to be bad on purpose. He gets this look in his eyes, waits for me to make eye contact with him, and then scans the room for something (anything) that he thinks I would not want him to have (some examples: a candle, a package of tissues, a pen, my homework). He then goes over and picks up whatever that thing is, and starts to run around the room "tempting" me to chase him. He is a fast little sucker too. I have to chase him around and around our dinner table several times before I can catch him. He thinks its great fun!
> 
> ...


Leigh - Rudy is quite a character. Just one warning about the gum though -- many especially diet-ish ones have Xylitol and it's very toxic to dogs so most of us try to keep gum far from them and also make sure your bag isn't where he can get it for the gum and things like any coins, tylenol or advil type pills, etc. They're so quick with taking things that you don't want to risk it. 

So Tyler's quirkiest thing is herding his food. Often if there's something new and different for him to eat he will approach it from different sides and sort of graze the area in front of his bowl (usually a placemat) with his nose. Drives us crazy and we're always saying, "Would you eat already??" :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:
He also does the sneezy thing and the nose hit into my legs to get attention. Oh and we call him Garbage Dog because he LOVES when we take the garbage and recyclables down the hall to the compactor room. He's so excited and will grab a toy and can't wait to get out the door of the apt.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Leigh - Rudy is quite a character. Just one warning about the gum though -- many especially diet-ish ones have Xylitol and it's very toxic to dogs so most of us try to keep gum far from them and also make sure your bag isn't where he can get it for the gum and things like any coins, tylenol or advil type pills, etc. They're so quick with taking things that you don't want to risk it.
> 
> So Tyler's quirkiest thing is herding his food. Often if there's something new and different for him to eat he will approach it from different sides and sort of graze the area in front of his bowl (usually a placemat) with his nose. Drives us crazy and we're always saying, "Would you eat already??" :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:
> He also does the sneezy thing and the nose hit into my legs to get attention. Oh and we call him Garbage Dog because he LOVES when we take the garbage and recyclables down the hall to the compactor room. He's so excited and will grab a toy and can't wait to get out the door of the apt.


Luckily he is way more interested in the actual paper cover than the gum itself. He tosses the gum aside and hides the wrappers. I didn't know that about the Xylitol though. YIKES! Thanks for that warning!

EDIT: Just went to check and my gum of choice is Xylitol free. pheww! I'll be super careful now. Maybe I will strategically place an empty gum package somewhere so he "thinks" he hit gold. Rudy needs a 24 hour babysitter. any takers?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ What a cute thread, Terry.

The quirkiest dog I had, and still dogsit, is Snoopy. He wouldn't eat his wet food unless I balled it up like little meatballs, and line them up in a row on the floor ~ :HistericalSmiley:

Sammie would bark at objects, which were out of place.

Frankie had a hard time getting another to play with her, so she chased her own tail ~ LOL

Earl had to sleep under the covers, head and all.

Jops is just a bitch

LBB is just all around one quirkie blind dude


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Leigh, your post reminded me of another of Bonnie's quirks!

If I, or anyone visiting, is sitting on the couch reading - anything - she will plop herself down right on the paper (magazine, whatever) as if to say HEY, I'm right here, how dare you do anything other than worship me?

Such a little nut!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

3Maltmom said:


> LOL ~ What a cute thread, Terry.
> 
> The quirkiest dog I had, and still dogsit, is Snoopy.* He wouldn't eat his wet food unless I balled it up like little meatballs, and line them up in a row on the floor ~ *:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


Knowing you as I do, Deb - not only do I believe this, but I can just picture you diong it, lol.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Leigh, your post reminded me of another of Bonnie's quirks!
> 
> If I, or anyone visiting, is sitting on the couch reading - anything - she will plop herself down right on the paper (magazine, whatever) as if to say HEY, I'm right here, how dare you do anything other than worship me?
> 
> Such a little nut!



yep, they are the center of the universe! If you forget that for just a moment, they have to make as much of a fuss as possible to put us in our place. How dare you not spend every single second of the past 10 years spoiling Bonnie


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Mika also has to sleep totally under the covers, she has been that way since 12 weeks old.

She is a total treat snob and will only eat certain (usually expensive) treats. She'll almost never eat treats strangers give her. She also will not eat while outside - treats or food. 

She either loves or despises other dogs and she determines that from across the street. All of the neighborhood dogs she has very complex relationships with haha. 

If she wants something you have, mostly food she will slap you with her paw !

She also likes to play chase before getting her harness on for her after dinner walk only


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

RudyRoo said:


> yep, they are the center of the universe! If you forget that for just a moment, they have to make as much of a fuss as possible to put us in our place. How* dare you not spend every single second of the past 10 years spoiling Bonnie*


So true, Leigh! Just wait til you've had Rudy for 10 years, you'll see, lol! It only gets worse - um, I mean better (in case Bonnie reads this!).:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Leigh, your post reminded me of another of Bonnie's quirks!
> 
> *If I, or anyone visiting, is sitting on the couch reading - anything - she will plop herself down right on the paper (magazine, whatever) as if to say HEY, I'm right here, how dare you do anything other than worship me?*
> 
> Such a little nut!


I have no idea what you're talking about, Linda. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Not boasting here but Tyler likes to read the New York Times and the Wall Street Journal.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Okay, Sue - Just so you know, Bonnie likes Business, too!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Chloe definitely can be quirky and set in her ways.

1. She will only place her lil head on my left shoulder. I'll try to switch her to my right side but she won't have it. She crawls/walks right back to my left side.
2. Everytime her sister Lucy jumps on the sofa, Chloe jumps at the same time and attempts to block Lucy's jump.
3. When sleeping at night, she has to place her body against mine, she's got her particular spot on my chest and on my back
4. She has a brown stuffed dog that we named "Puppy" (original, huh : ) with the rope tugs that she humps EVERY night at around 8:30. I'm desperately searching for another one to hold in case something happens to puppy
5. She absolutely loves to steal any paper products from anywhere, but especially the bathroom trash cans!!!
6. She also loves panties, clean or dirty - she's not picky!
7. When one of her toys go under the sofa, she will scratch and scratch and scratch on the sid of the sofa until I go get if for her!

I can go on and on but she definitely keeps me on my toes.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

mommatee said:


> Chloe definitely can be quirky and set in her ways.
> 
> 1. *She will only place her lil head on my left shoulder. I'll try to switch her to my right side but she won't have it. She crawls/walks right back to my left side.*
> 2. Everytime her sister Lucy jumps on the sofa, Chloe jumps at the same time and attempts to block Lucy's jump.
> ...


I forgot that one, Tanya! But Bonnie is on the right side, and will NOT go to the left, lol.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Okay, Sue - Just so you know, Bonnie likes Business, too!:HistericalSmiley:


LMAO ~ My idiots just pee on it ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

3Maltmom said:


> LMAO ~ My idiots just pee on it ~ :HistericalSmiley:


 
:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

3Maltmom said:


> LMAO ~ My idiots just pee on it ~ :HistericalSmiley:


I heard Billy pees on your porn magazines...:chili::chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I heard Billy pees on your porn magazines...:chili::chili:


Oh yes, he does. AND it "pisses" me off!! Stupid jerk!!

Hey, Billy Bugs!! That's what Billy's do ~ :HistericalSmiley:

Now, go away LBB, I really want my private time, you moron ~ :huh:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Tucker has some funny quirks about water.
We always leave the toilet lid down,
As he likes to toss his stuffed toys in the potty!!
When I shower, he pulls back the curtain to lean over and hurl his toy into the shower.
And if I'm enjoying a relaxing bubble bath he tries to climb in the tub.

And he LOVES checking out the fridge.
His second day home with us, he actually jumped INTO the fridge!
Onto the shelf!! 

Paris likes to beat up throw pillows. She looks like a boxer hitting a punching ball.
And Coco likes to sleep on her back in silly positions.
She also plays with her toys like that.


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Canada said:


> Tucker has some funny quirks about water.
> We always leave the toilet lid down,
> As he likes to toss his stuffed toys in the potty!!
> When I shower, he pulls back the curtain to lean over and hurl his toy into the shower.
> And if I'm enjoying a relaxing bubble bath he tries to climb in the tub.


Now that is a quirk :aktion033:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

LinzFair said:


> Now that is a quirk :aktion033:


Thanks, Lindsey! 
I was so startled the first time he tossed a toy in the shower as I didn't see him drop it in. I just looked down and seen a stuffed piggy at my feet!
Wasn't expecting THAT!

I think it's adorable that your Mika likes to sleep under the covers! :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

These are too cute!!! Great idea for a thread! I'm sitting at work laughing my head off :HistericalSmiley:

Bailey has a few quirks of his own...let's see...

When he wants to play fetch, he will go find the toy or ball he wants and toss it up until it hits me smack dab in the face! :w00t: He's not one for subtle hints! :aktion033:

When I'm holding him, he will usually refuse to let anyone else take him. Even if anyone else gives the slightest hint of wanting to hold him, he will turn around in my arms and climb as high up on my neck as he can go to "hide" from them :wub: 

Our neighbors have a Golden Retriever who Bailey loves to play with through the fence. Even if Bailey is inside the house, when you ask him 'Where's Jake??" his ears will perk up and he will run to a door or window to try and get a glance of his BFF. 

If I'm eating on the couch, Bailey likes to put on his most pitiful look and sit right next to me, in hopes that I will share. When he gets super desperate, he will climb on the back of the couch so that he is right next to my face, looking IN to my plate (just in case I didn't see him earlier...he likes to make sure I know he's there and would sure appreciate a bite or two) :blink:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Phoebe likes to give my husband love bites on his nose! Also, if we don't push in all the chairs at the dinner table, she'll jump onto a chair, then onto the table and just lay there, like a cat. The other day, my son caught her lounging on top of his desk! 

She ripped the leg off her favorite stuff piggy and now THAT'S her favorite thing to carry around. Just the leg, not the rest of the piggy. Now and then we'll see her with the rest of him though...

Finnegan will sometimes rub his nose on the tile until it starts to squeek. It started when he was trying to bury a treat under the rug in the bathroom a couple of years ago. I have know idea why he keeps doing this, but he only does it in the bathroom, not the kitchen or other tiled areas in our home.

Eli doesn't do anything quirky that I can think of but when he sees me preparing his insulin, he will walk over to me and lower his head so I can give him his shot. Then he wags his tail and "dances" when it's over because he knows it's time to eat!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I so enjoyed reading this  gotta love these fluffs :wub:


----------

